# Error e1 en toe de cocina Electrolux



## jesus mogollon (Nov 9, 2018)

Buenas, ¿cómo resuelvo un error e1 en cocina de inducción Electrolux?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2018)

jesus mogollon dijo:


> Buenas, ¿cómo resuelvo un error e1 en cocina de inducción Electrolux?





			
				Electrolux dijo:
			
		

> *E1*
> • *Compatibilidad*
> 
> • Compruebe Cambio de Interfaces.



Lo que no dice mucho que digamos


----------



## Pedroguedez (Mar 25, 2021)

Yo tengo el mismo problema en una cocina a gas Electrolux, alguien sabrá cual es la falla?
La Cocina es Modelo 76 DGX Blue Touch
E1 Error de tensión fuera de la especificada, pero mido tensión y esta bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2021)

Pedroguedez dijo:


> alguien sabrá cual es la falla?


Si, el servicio técnico de la marca.


----------

